# thinking of emigrating to portugal .......



## KerryG (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi 

I am new to this board and wanted some advice and guidance from people who are already in portugal. Myself (aged 31) my husband (32) my son (4) are looking at options of relocating to portugal. Niether of us can speak the lingo but willing try try and sort out a course!

I have seen a number of properties around Ciombra, Nelas and Tondela but all in need of repair / renovation but up for a challenge!

What laws are there for renovating houses? do people have to have specific certificates etc for electrics, joinery etc?

My husband is a qualified joiner in the UK and very good at it (even if i do say so myself!) so would do most of the work himself and his friends in different trades would help with everything else but are there jurisdictions in doing this?

What vacancies are there for joiners in Portugal as this would be what type of work he would be looking to do? What are the salaries like?

Also what schools are near this area for my son as we need to ensure there are the right facilties for him?

Thanks in advance

Kerry


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Kerry,
Welcome to the forum. A good joiner will always find work, even if your hubby makes furniture and goes on the local markets to sell them. Electrics and buildings, whole different kettle of fish. To get the work certified you have to have the relevant Portuguese qualifications. You will have no other option but to hire Portuguese qualified workmen.
Salaries are poor in comparison to the UK but the living expenses are cheaper too. Your son will soon get used to portugal and Portuguese, much quicker than you will. Don't limit yourself to any one area, travel around and look at as many as you can.
Good luck
James


----------

